# Hind leg, and hock question



## brandongill1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you in advance for your help, Odin has been coming along way since i've gotten him, from not wanting to walk around the block, to now going for hour long walks he's developing quite quickly. A concern I had though was something a few other dog owners pointed out to me, his hind legs looked rather odd, and his hocks were very low. So I decided to take him to the vet to have him checked out, and after walking around with the vet, and having the vet look at his legs, he said that it didn't seem like he was in any pain, and that his odd shaped hind legs were due to breeders breeding them like that, it was genetic and there was nothing to be done, he then stated that it won't be a problem now, but later on it could cause problems in the lower back, and hips. I was wondering what you guys thought, and if there was anything to be concerned about. here are a few pictures


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Try getting some pictures focused squarely from the side of him to his middle section. Just to give you a head start for when those who know what to look for can see it


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I believe your vet is correct, it's just what your breeder is breeding for in the 'angulation' for some of our dogs. 

In the extreme (and not saying your pup is at all) there's a great little video the BBC put together with a 'dog or frog' scenario





 
Best thing is to get with your breeder and show the photos to assure all is well and the entire litter is the same. Since you probably saw the bitch and maybe the sire, that should give an idea of the goals of your breeders program with their dogs.

Have you seen this site? http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...79460-different-flavors-german-shepherds.html our GSD's really do come with different looks.


----------



## brandongill1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you guys, hopefully it is nothing, as twyla was saying here are better pictures of his legs


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with your little guy. This isn't structurally correct, but it won't hurt him. This is how a lot of these dogs are being bred for the show ring. Take a look at your pup's parents and see how their legs look and that should give you a better idea of how your guy will turn out. Some of these dogs will straighten out a lot and some don't. Nothing you do will affect this as it's all genetic.


----------



## Lisa Rose (Jun 11, 2021)

My girl is also cow hocked however it seems to be an issue. She seems weak in her back end and sometimes stumbles and gets off balance. She is a working line not a show line. Half the time she runs like a rabbit and both legs stay together when she runs. Not like a trot. She went to the vets 3 of them. Not mentioned one it.. I had x-rays done because at the time I didn't know what the issue was but knew there was one from the time she came home at 8 weeks old she is now 8 months old. X-rays came back all normal. It wasn't until i googled a bunch of stuff and found cow hocks in dogs. We are starting PT and Aqua Therapy on june 15th. Its heartbreaking to see. She gets tired sooner then id expect and will only run to fetch a ball maybe 2 or 3 times at most. Then chooses to lay down.. This has been a problem from the moment she came home. Very upsetting. But I love her! I would not think breeding her would be an option in my opinion. Breeding should be to improve the breed not to pass on genetic mutations that are not even tested on an Embark DNA test.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Good choice! Breeding a dog with this structure is wrong! That said, love her for who she is! She's a pretty girl, though I'm a bit partial to the blackies 

ETA: I can't believe I actually fell for updating a 2011 thread! It must be late...


----------

